
Slack Warns Investors It's a Target for Nation-State Hacking - LinuxBender
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/pajbj8/slack-warns-investors-its-a-target-for-nation-state-hacking
======
mfatica
Um... Duh? Any significant technology company, especially one dealing with
communications, could be a potential target for malicious actors. How is this
even news? Can't wait for "Banks warn customers they're potential target for
robbers." This is straight up FUD from vice

~~~
1f60c
FUD?

~~~
cutety
Fear, Uncertainty, Doubt

------
x0ner
While it's expected a technology company dealing with communication would be
the target of external threat actors, I think there's value in Slack being
very clear that eliminating the risks from a strongly motivated actor is not
completely possible. As commonsense as that would seem, most of the public do
not have a strong grasp on these more advanced cyber actors. What's nice in
being proactive is that it opens up a proper conversation prior to a breach
(yes, I know they were breached before) and could get us closer to coming up
with a better solution for dealing with these attacks.

------
SteveNuts
Duh, any major communications platform is a target.

------
KingFelix
So does this also reference sensitive information private companies are using?
The article says your boss can look at your stuff, but if you're using it I
assume that would be the case anyway. What about IP etc?

------
holografix
That sounds like a canary alarm to me. Prob receiving several requests from
the US gov?

